# Plastic Tank Filters



## Pappy (Mar 26, 2018)

From time to time we see posts about fuel starvation. 
Usually takes the form of surging at higher RPM as well as a few other symptoms. 
Along with the normal checks, air leaks, fuel pump issues, crimped fuel line, vent closed, crappy silver fuel line coming apart, etc. I wanted to show you just how small the inline fuel filter is on a typical plastic tank. 
My suggestion to anyone running one of these would be to pull the filter and make a couple of "V" notches in the end of the fuel line and install a decent fuel filter at the engine end. 

Ridiculous!


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Mar 26, 2018)

Good post. I run a clear plastic inline filter on the hose. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinny Fleet (Mar 26, 2018)

Yep, ridiculous. 

I learned a while ago that once debris makes it into the engine it becomes way harder to solve the issue, therefore an ounce of prevention... So where I can I replace the filters on a regular basis. 

In tank: I had been using the ones for chain saws and such that you get at the hardware store, but last year I bought a bag of Chinese ones from amazon or someplace, and they have a lot more surface area than the one pictured and therefore able to allow more fuel to pass without clogging up so easily. 

In Line: Then on the fuel line itself I mount the clear plastic ones - again I have gone to the cheap Chinese ones and change them 2-3 times a season, as soon as I start seeing koodies in the bowl.

Belt and suspenders? Mebbe. but by doing this I (in theory at least) I'm reducing the risks posed by dirty fuel. 

And that beats spending what would otherwise be fishing time cleaning out carburetor jets or some other PITA activity....


----------



## Stumpalump (Mar 26, 2018)

Another reason to not like plastic tanks. Thanks for showing us how crappy the filters are.


----------



## earl60446 (Mar 30, 2018)

Is that the filter on a OMC DURATANK? The 1990 era. I have 2 duratanks but I did not even know there was a fuel filter on them. I know the fuel pump
has a filter, not a great one but it is there. 
Tim


----------



## Pappy (Mar 30, 2018)

earl60446 said:


> Is that the filter on a OMC DURATANK? The 1990 era. I have 2 duratanks but I did not even know there was a fuel filter on them. I know the fuel pump
> has a filter, not a great one but it is there.
> Tim



No, not a Duratank.


----------



## wmk0002 (Apr 3, 2018)

Good tip. 

I run a Fram G2 clear automotive filter on my tank to engine line. It is big and easy to see plus it has a large filter surface area so it will last a good long while or until it degrades from the sun. It's also only $3 at Walmart.

Then I also run a small clear filter on the line between the fuel pump and carb. It is helpful because it helps visually confirm that the fuel pump is delivering fuel to the bowl as it should. I change that filter annually.


----------



## eshaw (Apr 3, 2018)

So not being a gas tank afficianado, where's this located at specifically? I didn't even know there was a filter in the plastic tanks! Thanks for the post and information. On another note, how many people here are running an external gas filter/water seperator before there engine? Is it a waste of time installing one?


----------



## LDUBS (Apr 3, 2018)

eshaw said:


> So not being a gas tank afficianado, where's this located at specifically? I didn't even know there was a filter in the plastic tanks! Thanks for the post and information. On another note, how many people here are running an external gas filter/water seperator before there engine? Is it a waste of time installing one?



Same here -- very interested in responses to Eshaw's questions. Additionally, if an in-line filter is used, then I assume a filter is no longer needed in the tank? 

Thanks!


----------



## Brian121804 (Apr 3, 2018)

I added a Yamaha Mini-10 10 micron filter when I repowered last fall.

At about the size of a small auto oil filter, it's somewhat bigger than the
little plastic inline filters. I'm confident it does a much better job though.

https://www.amazon.com/Yamaha-Mini-10TM-10-Micron-Assembly-MAR-MINIF/dp/B004K9JQBQ/ref=pd_lpo_vtph_200_tr_t_2?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=NVQAYTDZWMPQ85Z8K8PH


----------



## LDUBS (Apr 3, 2018)

So it looks like we have fuel filters and fuel/water separators. Is there a single unit that does both?


----------



## Brian121804 (Apr 4, 2018)

LDUBS said:


> So it looks like we have fuel filters and fuel/water separators. Is there a single unit that does both?



Yes, the mini-10 I linked to does.

You can also get a unit with a bowl, which allows water to be drained. They're somewhat larger
& more expensive. To me it seems like way overkill for a small portable tank. Racor is probably 
the most popular:

https://www.westmarine.com/buy/racor--10-micron-spin-on-series-fuel-filter-water-separator-o-b-320--484964?recordNum=1


----------



## eshaw (Apr 4, 2018)

The second fuel/water seperator is a little price. I would've thought they'd use a canister type filter so it could be replaced. Back to my original question, does anyone know where the tank filter is located?


----------



## Pappy (Apr 4, 2018)

The filter came out of a generic (Atwood style) tank. 
To answer your questions on filters....Yes you should have a filter somewhere between the fuel tank and the fuel pump on the engine. 
What makes a filter a water separating filter? Any cannister style fuel filter is a "water separating" fuel filter UNTIL the water actually touches the filter element. 
Once it touches the filter element then the water will pass through the filter just as easily as the fuel will. Basically the style filter shown in the post preceeding this one is nothing more than a filter housing with the element elevated well above the bottom of the cannister. 
Can you or should you have a filter inside the fuel tank? Really not needed as long as you have one somewhere between the tank and the fuel pump. 
The original reason for my thread is to alert anyone with these plastic tanks to at least take a look at what is floating around the bottom of your tank and clean it out at the very least. This customer had minor bits of debris in his tank and due to the miniscule size of the filter it was starving his engine of fuel and oil. If you took notice of what I wrote when I removed the filter I said I cut "V" notches at the bottom of the pick-up tube. These notches will still allow fuel to pass if a leaf or something sucks up against the bottom of the pick-up tube. 
Up to you whether or not you remove the filter. I would never consider keeping a tiny filter like that in the bottom of any tank I own.


----------



## Stumpalump (Apr 4, 2018)

LDUBS said:


> So it looks like we have fuel filters and fuel/water separators. Is there a single unit that does both?



I use the kind of water separator/filter with the cheap spin on filters. It fills up with water even in the dry desert. Mount it to the transom, plumb lines to it and spin on a $10 filter once a year. One time mine got full of water and I did not have an oil filter wrench on board. I just removed the filter and housing and dumped it out. If you use small portable tanks like Pappy is referring to then you can dump out the tanks and look for debris or water. On built in or large tanks that are hard to dump and clean then these filters are basically mandatory. I like the cheap solid metal ones because they are cheap and available at auto parts store. Fancy ones with drains and clear bottoms are available but cost too much to change every season. 
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B003905SIM/ref=asc_df_B003905SIM5426905/?tag=hyprod-20&creative=394997&creativeASIN=B003905SIM&linkCode=df0&hvadid=198092870787&hvpos=1o23&hvnetw=g&hvrand=8906858243510506597&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=t&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9030153&hvtargid=pla-388078475252


----------



## LDUBS (Apr 4, 2018)

Thanks everyone. This was a very educational thread for me.


----------



## eshaw (Apr 4, 2018)

Thanks for the post Pappy. Learned something new! I'll definitely be getting that silly thing out of my tank for sure. I use one of those 6 gallon red plastic tanks. Should I install the filter on the tank side or on the side after the primer bulb?


----------

